# My DJ Playlist



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Back in the mid 1980s to 1990 I had a Underground Radio station and later worked at WROQ radio station,so with that being said listen to my favorite picks and add yours if you dont see me post it first,So sit back and Pump up that volume!!!


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Me and my mom are in this video,I was 1 year old and my mom was a member of a Hippie commune.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)




----------

